# Oh No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## asdsdf (Sep 12, 2007)

Has anyone had experience with runaway mantids, and succesfully getting them back with techniques/methods?  I was seperating the ant mantids because they were striking at each other, and put three of them in seperate containers. The fourth, when I looked back, dissapeared!!! I only looked away for less than 5 sec!!!  Now I think it's somewere in my room or desk, hidden, since it's barely bigger than half a inch. I;ve looked and looked, still no sign of frantically waving antennae. Now I need a trap(That won't kill it) or something. Help me please!!! Thanks!


----------



## Andrew (Sep 12, 2007)

Has happened to me before. Just be patient, it'll show itself eventually.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 12, 2007)

He would probably die from thirst by then, since they need spraying at least twice a day. AWWWWW....


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 12, 2007)

Finding a lost mantis is one of the hardest tasks ever. I never find them near a window and they aren't always high up somewhere. Most likely, you'll find it a few months later (dead).


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Precious (Sep 12, 2007)

So sorry!  How are your Nigerians?


----------



## joossa (Sep 12, 2007)

Turn off all the lights in the room. Set a compact fluorescent bulb on a desk lamp and turn it on. The mantid might become attracted to the light and you might just find it. Don’t give up yet, there’s still hope.

Oh, and watch your step. :wink:


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks. They are fine, and how is yours? I never see mine eat,so I just stuff a lot of ffs in there. Oh, I forgot to tell you about my new mantids. I got 4 ant mantids first, now only three 3  .


----------



## Mantida (Sep 13, 2007)

Aw, I'm sorry. It's really hard to find a lost mantis, even I had trouble with finding an adult Chinese female once. :x

Good luck finding your Ant Mantis.

Try moving some furniture. That might help - I lost a chinese mantis nymph and 1 week later when the movers came to transport our stuff to the moving truck, I found him, but he was half squashed.


----------



## Precious (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes, I see you failed to tell me of your new additions. The ants are so cool - I'm happy for you, but sad about your little lost guy. Keep looking, you never know - you might find him!  My little Nigerian is great. I'm still hoping we can arrange a union. :wink: Let me know about your lost Ant.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 13, 2007)

Yep, I did try moving stuff. I looked under my laptop, twice, behind my moniter, and the floor, bed, table, etc. Awwww...man.  

Precious: Sorry, but I only got them yesterday.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Ian (Sep 13, 2007)

You should check by windows. I had some Tenodera hatch earlier on in the year just loose in my bug room, and didn't think much of it. Last week i found 2 sub adult tenodera nymphs just below the window!

I also find escapees usually make their way to the window. Best of luck


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2007)

Check near windows. Start in one corner and check every inch going around the room.


----------



## mrblue (Sep 13, 2007)

i lost a tiny theopropus nymph once, found it at the top of the curtain rail by the window. lost a female adult wahlbergii (after leaving them free to mate), found her in the morning where i had set up a lamp aimed at the floor. this may have been coincidence but i assumed theyd want to be nearer light/heat.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 13, 2007)

Yea, I lost a Tiawan the other day and didn't even know it (transfering babies), went to catch an escaped fly on edge of wood molding (dark wood) and it was him. Mine allways show up there! Must be trying to get to something other than my *white* room


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 13, 2007)

_Odontomantis planiceps_ nymphs is master in escaping, give them the slightest chance and they will slip away unaware. I lost quite a few of them when moving hatchling into larger container. So i end up gluing the ooth on a container that is large enough to hold them till 5th or 6th instar before changing another cage. Even at that stage, they are still capable of running in speed of light but at least it is large enough to be spotted.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks.

I tried the light thingie, but it didn't work. I think it's dead now though. All the other have molted, and it probably mismolted becasue of lack of humidity.

Yen: I'll do that with the ooth you are going to send me. DOn't they eat each other though? Especailly after a molt, when it's soft? Will a 80 oz. cup suffice?


----------



## Precious (Sep 15, 2007)

Whatever is going to live in that 80 oz container?


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 15, 2007)

Like, Yen said, I will put the ant mantids(from the ooth I'm getting) inside until L6. (If there is wnough room) :wink:


----------

